# Trojaner "Easy Search"



## krambambuli (19. Juli 2004)

Der Trojaner "Easy Search" (Adresszeile: "about:blank") hat meine Startseite im IE besetzt, trägt selbständig Favoriten ein (Casino, Viagra u.a.m.) und ruft sogar völlig autonom irgendwelche Seiten auf, dies unter "killing" der aktuellen Website. Löschen und Papierkorb fruchtetn nicht, beim nächsten Start ist alles wieder vorhanden. Die Identifizierung und dauerhafte Eliminierung ist gemäss diversen Beiträgen in Internetforen (trojaner-board.de, spywareinfo.com etc.) offenbar äusserst anspruchsvoll, der Erfolg zudem ungewiss. Dies alles geschah bei mir trotz Norton Internet Security 2004 Professional. Symantec hat diesen Trojaner bisher nicht kommentiert (warte noch auf Antwort).

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit diesem Störefried. Vielen Dank!

Krambambuli


----------



## yidaki (19. Juli 2004)

hast du schon alle temporären internetdatei gelöscht  Coodies etc..

findet dein virus programm den virus nicht?
ansonsten könntest du vielleicht mal avast anitvir ausprobieren ist umsonst und sehr zu empfehlen (nach meiner ansicht)!

sonst fällt mir eigentlich auch nix ein....

naja ausser nen anderen browser zu benutzen ;-) firefox, opera

gruß


----------



## Jaldabaoth (19. Juli 2004)

Für dein Problem sollt e es die Software cwShredder tun.
Ansonsten, bzw immer mal den 
Spybot search and destroy installieren und durchlaufen lassen, gibt es hier .  

Grüße


----------

